# Chester's Reverse Moonwalk



## Kian (Aug 19, 2010)

As requested by Chester... "This needs to be on the forum, so parents will stop allowing their kids to go to competitions."


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2010)

omfg.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 19, 2010)

He is my bestie after all.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2010)

lol, I saw my shoes.
That was amazing, Chester.
Truly astounding. <3


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 19, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 19, 2010)

I dont know what to say


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Michael Jackson would be proud...and jealous.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2010)

Did he also sing the NVM song while he was drunk?


----------



## Forte (Aug 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Did he also sing the NVM song while he was drunk?



OMG WE FORGOT TO ASK HIM TO SING THAT


----------



## Meep (Aug 19, 2010)

Forte said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Did he also sing the NVM song while he was drunk?
> ...



Aww poop. Stachu even brought his guitar =<


----------



## Forte (Aug 19, 2010)

Meep said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



):


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 19, 2010)

Somewhere...MJ is smiling and wishing he would of thought of that.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe he did think of it, but also decided it was someone else's turn to make up such a move


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 19, 2010)

I feel somewhat responsible, yet missed this. One of the saddest moments of my life.


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyWk7MgBFPM





feex'd and killed.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 19, 2010)

O_O No comment.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I feel somewhat responsible, yet missed this. One of the saddest moments of my life.



Reverse Moonwalk > feeling responsible.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 19, 2010)

IamDissapoint


----------



## blah (Aug 19, 2010)

Gavin said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I feel somewhat responsible, yet missed this. One of the saddest moments of my life.
> ...



Do you actually know what Dan is talking about?


----------

